# Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Had this for supper last night. What did you all have?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

What, no Parsley on the plate ???

Man, that looks GOOD !

Tight Lines & Empty Plates !!!


----------

